# Nassahegan - 6/7/09



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

Met up with Greg and got rolling a bit after 6:30am this morning.  We hit the cemetery twisties to fat kid climb to cornwall DH to 69er south back to cemetery to the DT leading south along 69 to sessions, b-street to scoville twisties to jug to hinman to johnnycake climb to some slight exploratory trying find and then following the blue yellow to blue white down to hinman's back south to the cars.  We finished up right around 11.  Greg had the GPS going and said the total was about 15.5 miles.  All in all a pretty good ride, though I could have done without the exploratory.  We met MLeg from crankfire right when we starting up the JC climb.  Nice guy , he rode up to the split where you can go down to the orchard with us and then slit to do his own thing.  I pretty sufficiently beat and looking forward to not doing much for the rest of the day. :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I pretty sufficiently beat and looking forward to not doing much for the rest of the day. :beer:



+1

But I plan to start drinking around 3.  We are going out to dinner tonight and I want to be sufficiently tuned up for it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would be cooked on a 15 miler.  I need to get my wind up to hand with you guys.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

nice TR


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I would be cooked on a 15 miler.  I need to get my wind up to hand with you guys.



Nah, 15 milers aren't the norm.  We try to adapt our rides to the pace of the group.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

*15.2*

Fifteen dot two:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=563
http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=563&w=0

Almost 5K of climbing. Fumbling around up on Johnnycake was *not *the best way to end an otherwise epic ride. If I never go back up there, it will be too soon. Deadfall, barbed wire and electric fences. We kept a decent pace with minial and short stops. I'm pretty cooked today. Already started polluting myself with beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

Good job on getting some mileage in. 

Has there been any bear sightings on the 69er or did they move out?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

15+ miles, 5,000 feet of climbing.....  ouch.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Has there been any bear sightings on the 69er or did they move out?



Haven't heard of any more bear sightings. Probably would be tough now with full leaf cover. Seen a few deer; that's it.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> 15+ miles, 5,000 feet of climbing.....  ouch.



Ouch is right.  That's a sheite load of vertical.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Ouch is right.  That's a sheite load of vertical.



What goes up must come down.


----------



## big oz (Jun 7, 2009)

I have seen the bears chillin down by the Cornwall DH as of late.  I came up on one really quick about two days ago and the bear high tailed it out of there pretty quick.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to bed now. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## Trev (Jun 7, 2009)

big oz said:


> I have seen the bears chillin down by the Cornwall DH as of late.  I came up on one really quick about two days ago and the bear high tailed it out of there pretty quick.



Kewl... kewl..


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2009)

big oz said:


> I have seen the bears chillin down by the Cornwall DH as of late.  I came up on one really quick about two days ago and the bear high tailed it out of there pretty quick.



Kind of unrelated but did see some bear scat while riding at Upper Paugussett on Saturday.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Kind of unrelated but did see some bear scat while riding at Upper Paugussett on Saturday.



Actually now that you mention it, I saw some on this ride too. Up on Johnnycake. Not sure if it was neared the barbed wire or the electric fence. :lol:


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there a gallery for wildlife during excursions..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Actually now that you mention it, I saw some on this ride too. Up on Johnnycake. Not sure if it was neared the barbed wire or the electric fence. :lol:



It was actually right near some deadfall.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

A bit off topic here but.. 

While riding Hinman yesterday, what is with all the trees half cut down?  I mean... I can see riding in a windy day and getting blind sided by a freaking tree falling...


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Trev said:


> A bit off topic here but..
> 
> While riding Hinman yesterday, what is with all the trees half cut down?  I mean... I can see riding in a windy day and getting blind sided by a freaking tree falling...



I've seen this all over Nass. Must be some sort of forest management approach. I've seen a few trees down that have cracked at or near the double "score" marls. Weird.


----------

